# Installing parts next Saturday any advice?



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

So next Saturday I am going to my friends shop and we will be doing several things to my 05. I will list below but was just looking for some helpful hints. We have alot to do and just thought I might pull from your experiences with your installs. Fyi, there will be two experienced guys and me.

I have:

Polly strut mounts
Lovells eliminator kit
front radius rod bushings
front and rear sway bars
energy suspension mater kit
LT headers

I am still waiting on my OTRCCAI.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

take a lot of pics and keep us posted.... i'm very interested in how it turns out.

and what brand LTs did you end up getting, and size?


----------



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

I went with the SLP's with the high flow cats. I have a local guys who is going to do a custom exhaust with a x-pipe and magnaflow mufflers. I will have a 45 min. drive with just headers to get home.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

Any suggestions? I has hoping you guys would help me eliminate any mistakes with your past experiances.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Do a quick hit with PB Blaster the night before the install. Nothing worse then snapping exhaust bolts.

I'd add rear RR bushings as well.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good luck, you're going to have your hands full. Just the headers are a job and the front sway took me an hour to get out (new one goes in easily). I'd probably buy two new front O2 sensors as most of the stock ones are practically welded in and you destroy them taking them out. I hope you got new strut mount bearings and bump stops as the bearing can fall apart and most bump stops are damaged. There's specific advice for most of the bushings as you'll find some "interesting". You have a very ambitious agenda and I'd start with the headers as you might not get a lot more than that and maybe the struts/shocks done.


----------



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> Good luck, you're going to have your hands full. Just the headers are a job and the front sway took me an hour to get out (new one goes in easily). I'd probably buy two new front O2 sensors as most of the stock ones are practically welded in and you destroy them taking them out. I hope you got new strut mount bearings and bump stops as the bearing can fall apart and most bump stops are damaged. There's specific advice for most of the bushings as you'll find some "interesting". You have a very ambitious agenda and I'd start with the headers as you might not get a lot more than that and maybe the struts/shocks done.


Any word??


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

I got the headers done and that was it. It really opened up the exhaust and the sound was pretty good. It is currently all in pieces and I hope to have it up and running by Sunday.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Preacher said:


> I got the headers done and that was it. It really opened up the exhaust and the sound was pretty good. It is currently all in pieces and I hope to have it up and running by Sunday.


I thought so. It's like I'd done it before :lol:

If you need help on a specific bushing or something I've probably done that too.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

Had a good day today. Hopefully she will be on the road tomorrow afternoon. My exhaust man is going to bend the next pipes tomorrow and hook everything up and since he has a complete shop he will do a four wheel alignmemt also. I can't wait to get it on the road. Now all I need is my OTRCAI.


----------



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

Preacher said:


> Now all I need is my OTRCAI.


...I heard THAT

:agree


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well at least that is only a 30 minute install.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

That's not bad. Ordered on the 4th and it still just say processing on the web site. But at least the charge on the cc went thru fast. maybe the shipping will be fast as well.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

All done and running again. Just got done detailing her and she is good to go. I was not prepaired for how loud the exhaust is now. I should have expected it, maybe I am just getting old.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Which lovells springs did you go with?


----------



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

I went with the Eliminator Kit at stock height. I took the car to church today. That is about a hour drive with several curvy back roads. The car rides alot better now. I would have to say that the best money that I have spent to date has to be the suspension parts.


----------



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

How long did the eliminator kit take to install?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

